# S/T barrier Vs Buddha's punches.



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

So can the barrier redirect Buddha's punches or not?


Do you think something like this will happen in that case?


or at least Minato standing there laughing at it, while the punches are hitting something else!

if NOT, then what will stop it from that?


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 17, 2013)

It's not really a question, the punches are matter, thus they can be directed elsewhere with a space-time barrier that transports matter through and out another space-time hole Minato has set up elsewhere. 

Now, if you're asking whether or not all of the punches can be redirected or warped, that's based on the chakra output of Minato, which he clearly showcased as high tier when he warped a Bijuudama that was arguably larger than the statue itself. This, of course, while he was an Edo. 

Now, if you're asking whether or not Minato can make this happen in a real fight against Hashirama- that's a shitstorm you're dealing with on your own pal. 

Viz out.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's not really a question, the punches are physical matter, thus they can be directed elsewhere with a space-time barrier that transports physical matter through space-time barrier.
> *
> Now, if you're asking whether or not Minato can make this happen in a real fight against Hashirama- that's a shitstorm you're dealing with on your own.
> *
> Viz out.



lol, I actually asked for that, I put in my mind that Minato haters, or those who think That
he does not stand a chance will say "No he can't" or if they don't want to look biases they will
say "Yes, it can, but it will not work because he's Hashirama!"  

anyway, even in the real fight I don't see what can stop him, the guy teleported the 10tails' TBB
even though it's Physically hits B!! and Hashi's Buddha is no match for the 10tails' TBB not
even close. 

Minato (IMO at least) with the last chapter has proved that he can deal with any of Hashi's attacks.
However, I think the real problems for him are

1- Wood Release Secret Technique: Nativity of a World of Trees 
2- Wood Release: Advent of a World of Flowering Trees 

if he show anything against these, I will certainly consider him stronger than Hashi. 
But he's not yet, even though I see him in that level now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2013)

Minato can warp that shit as a whole. So yeah, he can re-direct the punches.


----------



## puma21 (May 17, 2013)

Warps the whole thing not just the punches.


----------



## titantron91 (May 17, 2013)

inb4 shitstorm

Viz is wise to know his place when closet Hashirama vs Minato threads are up. LOL. I see his post is carefully composed.


----------



## ImSerious (May 17, 2013)

Minato > buddha

It has been confirmed.


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 17, 2013)

^HAHAAHAAHA

One feat...just wait till Hashi and Tobirama get to the battlefield.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Minato can warp that shit as a whole. So yeah, he can re-direct the punches.





puma21 said:


> Warps the whole thing not just the punches.



Warping the whole thing if not fun. 
However, Making it attacking itself, or Hashi himself is fun!



ImSerious said:


> Minato > buddha
> 
> It has been confirmed.



I honestly did not expect it be THAT fast. I know Minato is strong and not
how a lot of people think of him as Itachi's level LOOOOOOOL 
but I thought it's gonna take sometime before he prove that! But, No
it took 2 panels lol


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

Do people realize how big the buddha was? His barrier would have to be the size of it. I'll repost if you forgot how stupid that buddha's size is


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Do people realize how big the buddha was? His barrier would have to be the size of it. I'll repost if you forgot how stupid that buddha's size is


Look here, do you see Gyuki's tiny ass size compared to the TBB's size? And he's at a closer angle to the panel's view, arguably half way between the shot and the TBB, not to mention he's arched up by a massive rock pillar.

That TBB is arguably 2x the size of Buddah's statue from what I'm seeing. Could be more, way more.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Do people realize how big the buddha was? His barrier would have to be the size of it. I'll repost if you forgot how stupid that buddha's size is



Wrong. 
here

those punches will have to go the to  target's point (maybe I can say it like this?) Thus its size
not a big deal to the barrier because ultimately all the punches will meet at specific point.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Do people realize how big the buddha was? His barrier would have to be the size of it. I'll repost if you forgot how stupid that buddha's size is



Juubi's Bijuudama was around that size.


----------



## Rocky (May 17, 2013)

Well how about that. I didn't realize how big the Bijuu Bomb was. Edo Minato can now warp Shunsuusenju.

Ah.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Strange. 
When I made this thread I though I will see bunch of people attacking me
and saying that is not allowed to put anything against Hashi, and surely it won't work. Lol 

Seems I was wrong. Thank God. lol


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

​* 

I'm not even sure what the fuck you guys are talking about.* 




Refer to my original post of Hashirama's ability. You'll notice by looking at the landscape around it that it is significantly taller than any of the mountains around it and significantly wider than a lot of them. By claiming that the Juubi's ability is anywhere near the size of Hashirama's you would have to take at least two stances that would be utterly rejected and laughed at by anyone with a working brain.


The first stance you would have to take is that the alliance's doton abilities were _as large as Hashirama's statue_. After all, height wise, they are all comparable to the Juubi-dama. That would entail the idea that the alliance can make doton abilities that are several times the height of the mountains that Naruto had previously carved out. If you really want to claim that the alliance made Doton's as large as Hashirama's strongest Sage Mode ability than go ahead and be my guest.

The second stance you would have to take is that there was several mountains worth of space in between the Juubi-dama and the alliance. If the Juubi dama was _anywhere near_ Hashirama's ability in size then _by definition it is larger than several mountains_. Or perhaps you forgot that little bit. But wait a minute?_ It had a travel time_ to get to the alliance before it even went off. That would mean, if it's as large as Hashirama's buddha, _there must have been several kilometers of space in between the alliance and the Juubi _- right? No, wrong.


Also, DavizWiz, I think you're mistaken here. Take a look at this panel here. The Hachibi's size compared to the Juubi dama is much larger than you originally thought. That first panel was simply perspective. 






tl;dr 

If the Juubi dama was as large as Hashirama's technique then it shouldn't have had a travel time because it would have been bigger than an entire mountain and the alliance would be able to make dotons comparable to Hashirama's buddha in size if that first point can be conveniently ignored. *That bijuu dama was nowhere near Hashirama's buddha in size.
*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

Ace, you're HONESTLY claiming that the Ten-Tails Bijudama, which was larger than the creature's ENTIRE BODY was smaller than Hashirama's Senju'u? Despite the Ten-Tails being 35 kilometers long?


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

Double post because I'm completely stunned at this notion that the Juubi-dama was as large as the buddha statue. Look at the picture of that Buddha. If it was as large as the buddha then there must have been at least double that size of space between the alliance and the juubi for that bijuu dama to have even had a travel time. We all know that isn't the case.


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

-snip- if you think there's anywhere near 35 kilometers of space between the Juubi/Madara and the alliance right now. Get that outskirts cesspool crap out of here.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Double post because I'm completely stunned at this notion that the Juubi-dama was as large as the buddha statue. Look at the picture of that Buddha. If it was as large as the buddha then there must have been at least double that size of space between the alliance and the juubi for that bijuu dama to have even had a travel time. We all know that isn't the case.


I think your perspective must be off. The Senju'u and Juubi-dama should be roughly the same exact size. It was _fricking the same size as the Jyubi itself,_ which is 35,000 meters long or 35 kilometers. That's larger than the statue.

Ace, you don't think that the Buddha Statue is more powerful than the Jyubi do it? Honestly?



αce said:


> You're a fucking moron of the first degree if you think there's anywhere near 35 kilometers of space between the Juubi/Madara and the alliance right now. Get that outskirts cesspool crap out of here.


Thank you for the flame. THe Jyubi is that large, everything about it adds up to be that big. 

And again, you believe that the Jyubi is weaker than Hashirama?


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

_When did I ever say it was more powerful? _I said it wasn't as large. No where near in fact. 



And let me put this in perspective for you. 35 kilometers is approximately 3x the width _of my entire fucking city._ If you're going to sit here and tell me that there is 3 cities worth of space in between the Juubi and Madara and the alliance right now I'm just going to simply escort myself out of this thread. Anyone thinking that the Juubi dama is as large as Hashirama's statue has to also sit here and tell me that there are multiple mountains worth of space in between Naruto and Madara right now. 

And way too conveniently ignore the part about the alliance making Doton's as large as the Juubi dama, SSM12.


----------



## ImSerious (May 17, 2013)

You think Kishi gives one shit about how many km the Juubidama had to cover? lol get out, that didnt even cross his mind.


The size of Hachibi compared to the Juubidama is the most accurate factor we can go by.

Juubidama => Sinsuusenju


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> _When did I ever say it was more powerful? _I said it wasn't as large. No where near in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> And let me put this in perspective for you. 35 kilometers is approximately 3x the width of my entire fucking city. If you're going to sit here and tell me that there is 3 cities worth of space in between the Juubi and Madara and the alliance right now I'm just going to simply escort myself out of this thread.


Have you forgotten the crater that was created for this battlefield? It was nearly 100 kilometers wide. There is more than enough space for the Jyubi, as large as it is, to fit in with enough space for the Alliance.


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

100 kilometers? 100 _fucking_ kilometers?







Take a look at this picture.


You see this shit? This lake that makes Toronto look like nothing in comparison? *The largest width of this entire fucking lake is 85 kilometers. 85.*

I'm just going to leave this thread right now out of fear that I might get cancer. This has been an eye opening experience to say the least.


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

Also, I just realized. If the Juubi is 35 kilometers it's almost half the size of Lake Ontario. Go figure.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> 100 kilometers? 100 _fucking_ kilometers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its true, unless you can disprove it, I'd kindly suggest stopping the condencending attitude. 

This is the explosion that created the massive crater. This is a direct comparison between the two.

Even eyeballing it, you can see that its that large. Why is that so difficult for you to accept? Tell me, why? Why do you think Hashirama has to be the best at everything, including jutsu size?


----------



## ueharakk (May 17, 2013)

The thing is, the gattling punches come in packs of hundreds or thousands of individual punches.

Minato has only shown the ability to warp one thing at a time.  

After this last chapter, I think it's plausible that he can warp the entire shinsuusenjuu away, but if he's going to try and just warp the individual punches, he'd have to actively sustain an enormous S/T barrier that's will warp whatever goes through it.  

I don't think he's shown the feats to say he can do that.

@ SSJman, I think somethings wrong with the source of those scalings because if the Juubi is 35 kilometers long, then the crater that the combined bijuudama made is going to be massively larger than 100 kilometers based on how big the juubi is compared to the crater.

@ ace,


αce said:


> Double post because I'm completely stunned at this notion that the Juubi-dama was as large as the buddha statue. Look at the picture of that Buddha. If it was as large as the buddha then there must have been at least double that size of space between the alliance and the juubi for that bijuu dama to have even had a travel time. We all know that isn't the case.



the hachibi compared to the juubi, kurama compared to shinsuusenjuu, the juubidama compared to the juubi.

maybe it's not quite as large as the buddah, but if we discount the entire back, it's not much smaller than the actual body.


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

It's not about Hashirama having the biggest jutsu. It's about this retarded notion that the Juubi is 35 km long, which is what your original post was indicating. The Juubi is not 35 km long and there is not several KM's of space between Naruto and Madara. And the alliance did not make doton's the size of Hashirama's buddha, which you still have yet to come up with an explanation for. I'm just going to leave it at that. If I needed proof that everyone in the OBD was full of shit I just got my confirmation.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> It's not about Hashirama having the biggest jutsu. It's about this retarded notion that the Juubi is 35 km long, which is what your original post was indicating. The Juubi is not 35 km long and there is not several KM's of space between Naruto and Madara. And the alliance did not make doton's the size of Hashirama's buddha, which you still have yet to come up with an explanation for. I'm just going to leave it at that. If I needed proof that everyone in the OBD was full of shit I just got my confirmation.


Here's the thing, instead of just blanketly denying it: why don't you do your OWN scaling to disprove it ace? Your contempt for this sort of thing is so palpable. Tell me, what is YOUR scaling? And why wouldn't there be many kilometers in distance between Madara and Naruto at this point?


----------



## Sans (May 17, 2013)

If I moved one hundred kilometres west, I would go from my city that borders the Pacific, and end up somewhere in the Tasman Sea.

I'm pretty sure that:

1) You cannot fit New Zealand inside that explosion.

2) You weren't meant to think this was a country sized battle.

**


----------



## αce (May 17, 2013)

> maybe it's not quite as large as the buddah, but it's pretty darn close.


Maybe I'm missing something, but this argument still makes absolutely no sense to me. Let's say that the Juubi dama was close to Hashirama's buddha in _width_ alone. Okay, that would mean it has the width of _multiple mountains_. So then why did it have a travel time unless there was already several kilometers of space between Naruto and the alliance? If it was that big surely it would have just exploded on the spot.

And I'm almost damn sure it's not as tall or the alliance just made Doton's the size of Hashirama's Sage Mode buddha.





The size of the Hachibi when he goes to block it increases significantly in comparison to the Juubi dama, where as the Buddha statue picked up the Kyuubi in a single palm. Just fill in the rest of the curve and you have the size of the Juubi dama in relation to the Hachibi. It's not comparable to Hashirama.


----------



## Rocky (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> And the alliance did not make doton's the size of Hashirama's buddha, which you still have yet to come up with an explanation for.




Before someone explains this, someone explain why the entire alliance can use Doton in the first place.

And Bijuudama typically get AoE after they detonate. Had that thing exploded, I guarantee you that resulting explosion would literally take out a country.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2013)

Just for scaling I will post something I made.


----------



## ueharakk (May 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but this argument still makes absolutely no sense to me. Let's say that the Juubi dama was close to Hashirama's buddha in _width_ alone. Okay, that would mean it has the width of _multiple mountains_. So then why did it have a travel time unless there was already several kilometers of space between Naruto and the alliance? If it was that big surely it would have just exploded on the spot.


I don't think travelling time argument is a good one.  The juubidama had as much travel time as Naruto and bee's combined bijuudama yet the former traveled tons of kilometers before exploding.  Even the laserdama has travelling time.  

Also, the mountains around VoTe were much much smaller than the ones around the current fight.  I can go more in depth, but the primary reasoning is how big bee's whirlwind crater is compared to the mountains vs how big kurama is compared to those mountains.



αce said:


> And I'm almost damn sure it's not as tall or the alliance just made Doton's the size of Hashirama's Sage Mode buddha.
> 
> The size of the Hachibi when he goes to block it increases significantly in comparison to the Juubi dama, where as the Buddha statue picked up the Kyuubi in a single palm. Just fill in the rest of the curve and you have the size of the Juubi dama in relation to the Hachibi. It's not comparable to Hashirama.


I agree with this.  It's not nearly as tall as shinsuusenjuu or as large as the whole thing, your scan of bee compared to the dama changed my mind about it.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Wow, If only I know from where you came up with these numbers. ~_~ 
anyway, as I said earlier the size is NOT important!!! because ALL the punches 
will attack the target as all of them attacked Kurama!

Kurama is smaller than the 110tails' TBB So any punch will attack Minato will go inside
the barrier! Simple as that! If Hashi attacks something else WHO CARES? the barrier's work
is to protect the user, no one cares about the other things. Gosh.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 17, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> Just for scaling I will post something I made.



Kishi used a tiny village to illustrate the destructive power of that attack.  Not the total destruction of an elemental nation.

I think that's important.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Kishi used a tiny village to illustrate the destructive power of that attack.  Not the total destruction of an elemental nation.
> 
> I think that's important.


Since when are villages in Naruto 'tiny'? All five Major villages, in size, are similar to small-medium sized cities. 

You honestly think attacks that dwarf mountains are smaller than Shinobi Villages?


----------



## Sans (May 17, 2013)

Maybe we should stop pixel counting.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Maybe we should stop pixel counting.


Or maybe you should accept things are bigger than what you take them for. Dude, the villages are the size of fucking cities. Normal, NORMAL Bijudamas dwarf large mountains even without the 'pixel counting'. 

Its like you want to do everything to deny the evidence in front of your eyes.


----------



## Sans (May 17, 2013)

I'm not saying that these things aren't stupendously large.

I'm saying that pixel counting is dumb.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> I'm not saying that these things aren't stupendously large.
> 
> I'm saying that pixel counting is dumb.


Even though its mostly accurate way to get the sheer size on things?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 17, 2013)

If minato can hold his space time barrier extensively then yes all the punches will be warped. However if he can only keep it sustained for a fleeting moment like in the recent chap then he will only get rid of the first serving of blows leaving him open to the next servings. 

Minato would be better off warping the body portion of the statue i guess.


----------



## Sans (May 17, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though its mostly accurate way to get the sheer size on things?



It's not mostly accurate.

The artists care more for visual style, looks and impact than ability to have sizes and scale determined down to the smallest degree. They normally aren't even thinking about stuff like this, which leads to absolutely wonky stuff.

So yeah.


----------



## joshhookway (May 17, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Have you forgotten the crater that was created for this battlefield? It was nearly *100 kilometers wide.* There is more than enough space for the Jyubi, as large as it is, to fit in with enough space for the Alliance.



Yeah, I'm going to have to tell you that 100 Kilometers is a foolish number.

100 Kilometers would be the equivalent of a few thousand thermonuclear bombs.

If the blast was 100 Kilometers, the radition would be so great that the alliance could receive severe burns.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2013)

Buddha Sage is easily 3-4 times bigger than Kyuubi/PS himself, not including the extending hands.

Not to mention there is a big problem for Minato warping the barrier imo.

Bjuudama was one contained mass explosion that Minato redirected, the barrage of punches features roughly 1,000 hands swinging at different rates, in which he would have to warp. The distance Senju Statue Gatling should be able to cover with its arms is tremendous enough to match about 10 bjuudama in force.

It be close, think we may need to see a bit more from both before making huge calls.


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Buddha Sage is easily 3-4 times bigger than Kyuubi/PS himself, not including the extending hands.
> 
> Not to mention there is a big problem for Minato warping the barrier imo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 18, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to tell you that 100 Kilometers is a foolish number.
> 
> 100 Kilometers would be the equivalent of a few thousand thermonuclear bombs.
> 
> If the blast was 100 Kilometers, the radition would be so great that the alliance could receive severe burns.


Bijuudamas aren't nukes, they don't give off radiation.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to tell you that 100 Kilometers is a foolish number.
> 
> 100 Kilometers would be the equivalent of a few thousand thermonuclear bombs.
> 
> If the blast was 100 Kilometers, the radition would be so great that the alliance could receive severe burns.


...you DO realize these are NOT real nukes right? Thus the effects of real nuclear weapons are null. And 100 kilometers is the size of the super crater that the combined Bijudama Naruto and Bee used, taking up the entire battlefield.

Sheesh, you probably believe DBZ fighters can't destroy planets.


----------



## Dr. White (May 18, 2013)

It's about 5-6 times his height. Do you realize how big the Statue is? Sitting down a mountain to scale barely reaches it's kness, the hands themselves are comparable to the mountiain. Standing up the statue completely ecplised the height of Kyuubi and dwarfed it like a fox staring at a human. The hand themselves protrude a whole nother 2-3X the size of Kyuubi. 

Still didn't address my point on the rate of fire, and it not being one static attack.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2013)

αce said:


> ​*
> 
> I'm not even sure what the fuck you guys are talking about.*
> 
> ...



Thats all cool bro. Your post makes sense.

But the manga panel clearly shows that Hachibee looks like a bug compared to the Bijuudama. Hachibee is around Kyuubi's size. 
Simply going by these scaling, Juubi's Bijuudama is as big as Hashi's statue.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 18, 2013)

The bijuudama looks about the size of the statue _alone_ if you ask me, but the statue's plethora of arms mean it ultimately dwarfs the bijuudama. I actually agree with _ace_. 

That being said though, I don't think size is a problem for Minato (), as long as he has enough chakra he should be able to warp away pretty much anything. So the statue's arms get warped away like anything else I guess.​​


----------



## Hardcore (May 18, 2013)

The Juubi-dama is actually bigger than the Statue.



Dr. White said:


> It's about 5-6 times his height. Do you realize how big the Statue is? Sitting down a mountain to scale barely reaches it's kness, the hands themselves are comparable to the mountiain. Standing up the statue completely ecplised the height of Kyuubi and dwarfed it like a fox staring at a human. The hand themselves protrude a whole nother 2-3X the size of Kyuubi.
> 
> Still didn't address my point on the rate of fire, and it not being one static attack.



You can't make anything of that panel.

The Hachibi was in the foreground and the BB was in the background, you see it smaller than it actually is compared to the Hachibi.

The best way to know is size is comparing it to Juubi when he was forming it.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 18, 2013)

That Juubidama is almost as big as Shinsenjuu and Minato makes it vanished without problem. So of course Minato can redirected it's attack and teleported the whole thing.


----------



## crisler (May 18, 2013)

what would happen if minato just set a barrier and the budda statue attacked?

they don't shoot things, they just have massive punches...would the arms be cut off and be sent to somewhere else? or would they be like portal guns?

would the body as a whole be warped?

we've only seen the barrier twice and it was both where the attack was a projectile that was shot from the enemy, not connected to them..


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

As long as the barrier is big enough and Minato has enough chakra, he should be able to do it theoretically that is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 18, 2013)

Its so amusing that Minato can just warp Budha into another dimension and leave Hashirama looking stupid. Lmao.


----------



## Rocky (May 19, 2013)

Something else I noticed:



The Bijuudama _towers_ over the Jubbi (we can't even see the top), and the Juubi itself is far larger than any of the Bijuu:





It is not asinine to think that the Bomb and Statue are comparable in size.


*Edit:* Here..




The Bijuudama would have to be this large. Seems Shunsuusenju is only slightly larger than the Bijuudama the 5 Bijuu Made.


----------



## Dr. White (May 19, 2013)

You guys are really downplaying Buddhitsva's Height and scale. 

Hachibi's scale to humans.

Full Power Nine Tails Scale to the giant boulders Tobi used to rip the Kyuubi out of Kushina.

Wood Humans scale to full power Kyuubi and unformed PS, notice the size of the bjuudama in his hand.

Buddhitsva sitting down, with a Wood style: Human on his head for scale. His head alone dwarfs the Wood Human.

Here you can clearly see Hashi's scale to the Wood: Human/Dragon combo. then we see once again Wood: Humans scale to Kyuubi

Now considering Buddhitsva is modeled after a human we can infer it is built similar to one meaning it's legs are longer than arms, head shorter than arm length, Torso longer than head, etc. 

Buddhitsva's head dwarfs Wood: Human which can scale next to Kyuubi. Which means just Buddhitsva's legs alone would dwarf Kyuubi over 3-4 times(length of Head compared to legs.) Then factor in his Torso, and Head and we have ourselves something that isn't even comparable in size to PS Kyuubi. I didn't even mentin the fact that he has 1,000 arms which are layered and also add to the height, I mean really at this point you get what I am trying to present I hope.

Buddhitsva survived this but Susano sword enhanced, and about a dozen fold.

V1 Juubi scale to 50% Kyuubi and Hachibi.


----------



## Trojan (May 19, 2013)

The Hachibi is even smaller than the 10tails mouth in its last form.


----------



## Dr. White (May 19, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> The Hachibi is even smaller than the 10tails mouth in its last form.



Yeah and he was able to tank it's Bjuudama point blank Grimmjow style. Buddhitsva makes Hachibi look like a beanie babie, and it sucks in chakra as well.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

Still haven't heard the people saying that the bijuu dama was as large as Hashirama's statue come out and admit that the alliance made dotons several times larger than mountains.


----------



## ImSerious (May 19, 2013)

they did. get over it.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

So the alliance casually whipped out techniques larger than Susano-o, Flower Tree World, Chibaku Tensei and Hashirama's statue. Makes sense.

/sarcasm


Some of you have no sense of how large a moutnain is or you're just being willfully ignorant. The claim that the bijuu dama was as large as Hashirama's statue is already wrong, but to top it off, the alliance apparently spawned half a dozen mountain sized dotons.

I wasn't aware that there was several kilometers of space in between Madara and the alliance for that to even have been possible. I guess Madara's eye sight is better than Neji's.


----------



## Trojan (May 19, 2013)

Weren't some people said there is nothing new in the last chapter
and we already know he can do that regardless of the size? 

It's strange that's been different when I put Hashi in this. @.@
So what's different now from the old saying?


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

The size for Minato doesn't matter to be honest. At least when it comes to the bijuu dama. The last page before the Juubi dama was warped clearly shows how large Hachibi was in relation to it though. All you need to do is finish the circle. The only proof I need that the Juubi bomb isn't as large as Hashirama's statue is the fact that the alliance can't and never will be able to casually spawn mountain level attacks right after learning the hand signs. Not even Kishimoto is that stupid.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 19, 2013)

αce said:


> the alliance can't and never will be able to casually spawn mountain level attacks right after learning the hand signs. Not even Kishimoto is that stupid.



Do you have any proof that several thousand shinobi working in perfect, mind-melded tandem can't spawn mountain level attacks (when Kitsuchi by himself can) besides "oh they're the alliance and they suck so they can't do it"?


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

> "oh they're the alliance and they suck so they can't do it"?



we have a winner


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

Okay lets assume the alliance can make several mountain sized abilities.


 Okay, you still haven't addressed the fact that for that Juubi dama to have traveled as long as it did (if it was as big as Hashirama's statue) there must have been a gigantic amount of space between Madara and the alliance. I'm talking miles worth of space here. You can see the damn thing traveling and making a gigantic gap in space between the Juubi and itself and still having to go through the doton barriers.

A mass of chakra which is wider than mountains and taller than them by a significant margin can't travel the distance that it did in the manga without it having a gigantic amount of space to travel across. 

I'm sorry but there's too many things I'd have to overlook for that Juubi dama to be as large as Hashirama's statue, including what I just said, which is the fact that the space between the alliance and the Juubi would have to be at a bare minimum the width of a mountain to begin with. 


Also someone finish the damn circle on the last page with the Hachibi. My paint isn't working.


----------



## ImSerious (May 19, 2013)

dude kishi doesnt give a darn. you honestly think that when kishi was drawing that he was thinking ''hmm how much km are between the juubi and alliance right now...gotta think this through''.

just accept it.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2013)

im investing too much time in this thread
may as well agree to disagree



> dude kishi doesnt give a darn. you  honestly think that when kishi was drawing that he was thinking ''hmm  how much km are between the juubi and alliance right now...gotta think  this through''.
> 
> just accept it.


that argument easily goes both ways
you know how many times he's been inconsistent with sizes before?
i could easily say he wasn't thinking when he drew hachibi in the panel being talked about here


----------



## ImSerious (May 19, 2013)

αce said:


> that argument easily goes both ways
> you know how many times he's been inconsistent with sizes before?
> i could easily say he wasn't thinking when he drew hachibi in the panel being talked about here



except the hachibi is a big factor. he obviously was realizing how small he was drawing the hachibi compared to the bijuudama in that panel, thats not something you do on a whim.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 19, 2013)

Minato can warp battlefields. Holy shit.


----------



## ueharakk (May 20, 2013)

αce said:


> The only proof I need that the Juubi bomb isn't as large as Hashirama's statue is the fact that the alliance can't and never will be able to casually spawn mountain level attacks right after learning the hand signs. Not even Kishimoto is that stupid.



er ace, this is what Kishi considers the low end size of a mountain.  Anything above that is mountain-sized.

Considering how tall the hachibi is compared to GM, I'm pretty sure those were mountain-sized doton walls.


----------



## BD Itachi (May 20, 2013)

i think mokuton buddha is larger than the juubi and its strongest attack...

living minato dies from chakra exhaustion, but the edo version might warp some of them


hashirama is really strong - in a league of his own


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

BD Itachi said:


> i think mokuton buddha is larger than the juubi and its strongest attack...
> 
> living minato dies from chakra exhaustion, but the edo version might warp some of them
> 
> ...


As others pointed out, the Bijudama that Jyubi created was as big as the Senpō: Mokuton: Shin Sūsenju. Minato could use his Jikukan Kekkai to warp that huge Bijudama away without any difficulty.

Hashirama is strong, one of the top five in the verse, but don't get ahead of yourself. And just to let you know, he isn't stronger than the Jyubi or the Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## OutlawJohn (May 21, 2013)

After rereading the last few chapters: it seems pretty clear that the Juubi, Buddah and Juubidama are all on the same scale of size.

The Buddah was able to fit the Kurama in its hand which is really impressive looking, until we see that the Juubi could also easily fit Gyuki in its hand. In the bottom left corner of that scan, Gyuki is hardly bigger than the Juubi's finger, and could easily be grabbed in hand. While Full-Chakra Kurama is about twice Gyuki's size, that's made up for by the fact that the Juubi has gotten bigger since then.

The hands on the Buddah's back are f***ing huge, about four times it body's size?  Well, the Juubi's tails are similarly large: much larger than its actual body. Here's a scan of the newer Juubi in the same light: tails are several times larger than body.

So: Kurama and Gyuki are 'roughly' the same size. Buddah is large enough to fit Kurama in its hand. The Juubi, before turning into an emaciated dog and then fleshing out, is large enough to fit Gyuki in it's hand. Buddah's hands extend greatly from its body, maybe four times its body's size. Juubi's tails do the same.

Conclusion from that: Juubi and Buddah are roughly the same size. Not exactly, roughly.

Next, we see here that the Juubidama is roughly the size of the Juubi while still forming. While proceeding panels may make it look bigger, those are false because they're in the perspective of the alliance, which would see the Ball is bigger than the Beast because the Ball is closer to them and raised in the air.

So, Buddah = Juubi = Juubidama: in terms of size, and all of this is rough. Buddah might be slightly larger, but not significantly enough to affect Minato's technique.

If that isn't enough for you: Kurama in comparison to Buddah is very similar to Gyuki in comparison to the Juubidama.

Also, this whole debate might be totally pointless because Minato's barrier seems to compress techniques rather than just absorb them. In which case, its not the size of the boat, but rather a person's ability to compress matter into a singularity.


----------



## Dr. White (May 21, 2013)

OutlawJohn said:


> > Also, this whole debate might be totally pointless because Minato's barrier seems to compress techniques rather than just absorb them. In which case, its not the size of the boat, but rather a person's ability to compress matter into a singularity.
> 
> 
> The problem here is the method of attack being used. Both times we Saw Minato warping a concentrated mass in the shape of a sphere. We can't simply be overcome by the great feat and give S/T Barrier feats it doesn't have. Madara needed to use Continuos Bjudama, PS Susano enhanced to match only a portion of the hands. If Minato had faced that onslaught there is no way his feats of warping single concentrated masses from one angle, could be applied to a technique coming from different directions at different speeds. In the case Of Buddhitsva it is even worse, you realize the Wood: Human sits atop the Buddha's head right? The Wood: Human itself is only relatively smaller than the FP Kyuubi itself. His head dwarfs the Wood Human, and standing up he makes Kurama look like a beanie babie.
> ...


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2013)

He didn't use the barrier to warp the Juubi Dama, so he most likely doesn't need it to warp the statue.


----------



## Dr. White (May 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> He didn't use the barrier to warp the Juubi Dama, so he most likely doesn't need it to warp the statue.



We don't know how Minato went about doing what he needed to do in order to warp the bomb. From what we safely know he has already warped a bjuubomb impressively via his barrier in a life or death situation regarding his town. The situation was very similar but on a much more grand scale, so both from a logical feats standpoint, and story wise it makes more sense currently that he used the barrier, and threw his Kunai down to FTG to his son. 

There isn't enough evidence yet to point to him doing sealess/barrierless mass warping.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 21, 2013)

I must say people suggesting one is to measure the Juubi's size in terms of miles, needs to really check refresh on their geography.

35 Killometers long is approximately 21 miles.

I live in Houston.

And the downtown area is approximately 21 miles from my location.

I don't even think the Juubi size comes anywhere close to such, had I enough time.

I'd be glad to disprove such an atrocious scaling number.


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2013)

If we assume Obito is around 6 feet, it would take 18,480 Obito's to reach 21 miles.

Here's 1 Obito compared to the Hachibi:



He's basically a speck compared to only the hand. It woul take a _shitton_ of Obito's to reach the full length of the Hachibi. Now the Juubi compared to Bee: 



Notice Bee is closer than the Juubi is, meaning Bee appears larger than he actually is. That's just the body, now if we include the tails:



Which are twice as long as its actual body (maybe longer), then it starts to become believable that the Juubi could actually be up there in scaling. Maybe not quite 21 miles, but up there. 21 miles is like 76 empire state buildings.


----------



## ImSerious (May 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Here's 1 Obito compared to the Hachibi:



wow, either obito's a midget, or kakashi's a giant.

shock


We just got kishi'd


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2013)

Which is why the OBD kind of fails. It doesn't matter really, the Juubi's fucking big.


----------



## ImSerious (May 21, 2013)

I           agree.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

Kishi is terrible with size consistency.


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Kishi is terrible with size consistency.




The Juubi is pretty close to Shinsuusenju in size (the entire Hachibi was about the size of the V1 Juubi's finger), and since the Juubi Bomb was much bigger than the Juubi...why do you have such a hard time believing Minato could actually warp it?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Juubi is pretty close to Shinsuusenju in size (the entire Hachibi was about the size of the V1 Juubi's finger), and since the Juubi Bomb was much bigger than the Juubi...why do you have such a hard time believing Minato could actually warp it?


Since Hashirama is supposed to be unbeatable and uncounterable.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2013)

Maybe because it's more of a physical attack? Crapp idk.


----------



## Dr. White (May 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The Juubi is pretty close to Shinsuusenju in size (the entire Hachibi was about the size of the V1 Juubi's finger), and since the Juubi Bomb was much bigger than the Juubi...why do you have such a hard time believing Minato could actually warp it?



Juubi is pretty close but Shinsusenju still beats him by a decent margin.

The question of this thread isn't "Can Minato Warp Shinsusenju, it is "S/T vs Buddha Punches: therefore I am assuming that both attacks get to be executed.

If Minato is idly chilling, while Hashi was fighting Madara, then Shinsusenju came out, I would say he could catch it off guard and warp it.

However...if the statue is anywhere close to and focused on Minato, and initiates the attack, there is little short of Minato having a tag back in Konoha that would save him.


----------



## Rocky (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 And I now disagree for obvious reasons.


----------



## OutlawJohn (May 22, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> OutlawJohn said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is the method of attack being used. Both times we Saw Minato warping a concentrated mass in the shape of a sphere. We can't simply be overcome by the great feat and give S/T Barrier feats it doesn't have. Madara needed to use Continuos Bjudama, PS Susano enhanced to match only a portion of the hands. If Minato had faced that onslaught there is no way his feats of warping single concentrated masses from one angle, could be applied to a technique coming from different directions at different speeds. In the case Of Buddhitsva it is even worse, you realize the Wood: Human sits atop the Buddha's head right? The Wood: Human itself is only relatively smaller than the FP Kyuubi itself. His head dwarfs the Wood Human, and standing up he makes Kurama look like a beanie babie.
> ...


----------



## Joakim3 (May 22, 2013)

Lol BM Minato wraps _Shinsuusenju_ and whatever landmass it was standing on....

I mean with the hyper chapter to chapter power buffs _every_ characters is getting, I might as well join the wanking


----------



## ImSerious (May 22, 2013)

BM Minato bashes shinsuusenju's face in with a single punch, thats what hes gonna do.


fuck outta here with that low-tier shit


----------

